# automagic?



## teruya01 (Apr 9, 2003)

hey...did the japanese s13 come with automanic? i prefer stick but im just asking if the sr20dets came automanic as well?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yes they did.


----------



## teruya01 (Apr 9, 2003)

well thanks 4 replaying =) ...do u know anyone that did this> is it harder and more expensive? how was the car running? what does it run? i know automagic is bullshit compaired to the stick but yea...i have to get a automagic since i pay 3grand a fuken year!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm not sure about anythign u just asked since most people do sell their SR's with a 5spd transmission, but that doesn't mean people don't sell A/T but i haven't seen them nor have i been looking. i woulnd't think it would be that hard, do u have an auto right now? i'm just guessing at this but an auto SR would run decent i guess. maybe someone can help me with this one cuz i'm not sure


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

it would run the same....why wouldnt it???


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

autos don't got as much power as manuels..


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

there also ghey.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

intrepid said:


> *there also ghey. *



hahaha PWN3D!!1!!! autos aren't that bad though


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

manual's are ghey in traffic.. 

come to think of it , it is only fun to drive a manual when you autox or drag... other wise the other 90% of my driving I would like to be in a automatic.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i would take my stick over an auto any time, in any kind of traffic. i like the feeling of tellin my car when to shift, not the car telling me when it's going to.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well if your automatic tell you when to shift then you should not be driving one anyway if you like 5-speed better thats your opionion but I find it a little more easy to drive a automatic for short trips or in traffice.. thats why I still have my se-l and for play I have the nx  it is easy to control where a automatic shifts the only thing you can not control is downshifting ( to a point)

There is nothing wrong with a automatic turbo car. 
Plus with the addition of a high stall torque converter it could be dangerous  There is a automatic det running the streets of NY and he is no joke


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

nothing wrong with a twin turbo auto tranny either.


----------



## andypnice (Feb 14, 2003)

I would perfer to have a stick, but i bought an auto sr20de rwd , it will be a beast to be messed with


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

SR20DE has nothing on a KA never has, never will.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *SR20DE has nothing on a KA never has, never will.  *


they both suck balls, only thing worser than a sr20de is an auto sr20de.

the only possible good thing to come out of autospastics is that i can eat my maccas easier.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i had an auto sr20de, but didnt care, still had an e-brake, it was my wreck mobile.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I wouldn't put down auto's to much. I'm not sure if you know, but the top dragsters all use autos (or a single gear, but that's neither here nor there). Even Mercedes who is about to release some god awful powerful motor says they will be making it auto because their manuals cannot handle the power. Ask any real mechanic that has built motors and such and they'll tell you that any built auto will kill a stick.

of course... i want a stick too, just because the max auto is crap. *shrug*


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *SR20DE has nothing on a KA never has, never will.  *


it has more aftermarket support


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *I wouldn't put down auto's to much. I'm not sure if you know, but the top dragsters all use autos (or a single gear, but that's neither here nor there). Even Mercedes who is about to release some god awful powerful motor says they will be making it auto because their manuals cannot handle the power. Ask any real mechanic that has built motors and such and they'll tell you that any built auto will kill a stick.
> 
> of course... i want a stick too, just because the max auto is crap. *shrug* *


there autos built specifically for drag racing, not the stock items.

they use torque converters, the only reason modern autos survive in powerful cars these days, but that robs you of power, so fark that off


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

well basically, all you gotta do is install a good torque converter, upgrade the components on the valve body, and get a good solid clutch pack and you're good to go. that'd be one mean auto.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nx2krider93 said:


> *it has more aftermarket support  *


so do honda civics


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *so do honda civics  *


unfortunately... he's got a point.

of course, he's a big supporter of KA24DET's!

but who isn't...?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *so do honda civics  *



now what does civics have to do with it... you were talking about sr vs ka... where did civics come in now


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

civics have more aftermarkter parts then 240's (which are KA equiped) but you don't see that many civics laying the smack down on us 240 owners do u  

the little aftermarket the KA gets packs a bigger punch then all the aftermarkter parts of the civics. but then again this is just turning into a KA vs SR thread which no one will ever win, but a flame war can always start


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

no I am very open minded I like the ka as well i have a 97 altima sitting in the yard that i drive sometimes.. I am not going to sit here and tell you the sr is the best... The best thing that it has over the KA is the parts ready available .... 


Do't they still make the KA24 over here anyway


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

not to my knowledge? can anyone answer this?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't think they make them anymore..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

My freind just got a Nissan pickup he told me it had the KA in it... I will find out the model


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

newer model pickup?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

he just bought it


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

interesting.. ask him what model it is. you gotta remember that the ka24 is a 12 year old engine..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Frontier Xe


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yep, that should be a KA24E surprisingly... 

i'm not 100% on that, but my buddies father has a KA24E in his fairly new frontier.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

SR powered frontiers


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

it's been done before apparently...

i think a guy in Houston has one. my buddy was thinkin about puttin the KA24*D*E in his father's truck so that he could have dual over head cams... but I doubt his father would care

I say take the KA and build it up and either sell it or slap it in an S13 chassis or SOMETHIN! he might just sell the thing straight out


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea the SR in trucks are all over the web, they should do RB26DETT  now that would be interesting


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

SR is a truck motor...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally Posted by intrepid_
> 
> *SR is a truck motor... *


LOL! so is the KA24!

We had a 98' Nissan Vanette that was a joy to drive... KA24, baby!!! in a econobox van body (think... smaaaaall). Most other econobox vans in our region of Asia had crappy little 1.6s and 1.8s or 2.0 diesels... our little Nissan could run rings around them... 

sucked gas like a mo'fo, though. 

Automatic is great for any application... just takes you a little more money to get there than with a manual, and it's a little more difficult to manual shift... (no 4-3 manual downshift possible).


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

intrepid said:


> *SR is a truck motor...  *




you got that right sr20vet


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

intrepid said:


> *SR is a truck motor...  *



the best comeback to the KA is a truck engine!!!

*YES!!!*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

did you guys know that the KA was in 240's before SR was in Silvias??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the KA24E was in trucks before 240's and the KA24E was in 240's before the SR was in Silvias cuz they had the CA at first but who cares


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

exactly drift, who cares??  just playing.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

..haha 4AGE woootwoooot!!!!

jp, i gotta stop thinkin corolla....:/


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wutever, u initial d wannabe


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol


----------

